# Hilton Head Upscale Consignment Store



## Ubil (Dec 6, 2011)

Last January my wife and I were at Hilton Head.  One of the things that my wife likes to do is shop (surprise!).  We visited all of the consignment shops that she could find.  One of the consignment shops had very high-end, upscale furniture and rugs.  We found it by accident, it was not on the list of consignment shops, but was behind one of the consignment shops that was on the list.  It had 3 or 4 large sheds/garages/warehouses.  We spent at least 2 hours there just looking at everything.  Even I had fun.   We know about where it is, but we don't remember the name.   I can't find it on the web anywhere.  Anybody know the name of it?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ubil

Was it Classic Consignments by any chance?

Classic Consignments Inc
122 Arrow Road, Hilton Head Isle, SC 29928-7310
(843) 842-4041 ‎ 

Richard


----------



## Ubil (Dec 7, 2011)

I really don't think that is it.

Using Google satellite, I think that it is at the intersection of Arrow Road and Dunnagans Alley, behind My Sister's Closet, but the building there isn't labeled.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ubil said:


> I really don't think that is it.
> 
> Using Google satellite, I think that it is at the intersection of Arrow Road and Dunnagans Alley, behind My Sister's Closet, but the building there isn't labeled.



Ubil,

Then I think the place you're looking for is:

Bargains & Treasures
88 Arrow Road, Hilton Head Island, SC 29928-3250
(843) 785-7929 ‎ 

I don't think it's at the intersection of Arrow Road and Dunnagun's Alley.  If I remember correctly, there used to be a theatre there but the building is closed.

Richard


----------



## Ubil (Dec 8, 2011)

thanks.  We'll be there in January and will find it.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ubil said:


> thanks.  We'll be there in January and will find it.



Hi Ubil,

Be sure and give us a follow up after you find it.

Thanks.

Have a good trip.

Richard


----------



## Ubil (Jan 3, 2012)

*Found it*

Ok, it is not a consignment store (though it started as one) and not really a used furniture store.  It is at the northeast corner of Arrow Road and Dunnagans Alley.





Website:
http://www.furnituresolutions151.com/

Lots of interesting furniture.

They have a persian rug that was supposedly smuggled out of the Shah's palace in 1979, 25' by 14'8", for $15,000. 




Their website has some pictures of the furniture that they sell.  Here is one that is not on the website that I've never seen the style before.  It is a two sided room divider.  The ends are covered in leather.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ubil,

Thanks for the update.  I know my wife will want to check out this furniture store the next time we visit Hilton Head.

Do you remember how much they're asking for the double-sided divider with leather on the ends?

Happy New Year to you and your family!


Richard


----------



## Ubil (Jan 3, 2012)

They are currently having a "remodeling sale" with different color circles on the price tags.  I don't know how long the sale is.

The room divider is $1960 and has a red circle on the price tag (I took a picture of the price tag).  That is either 30% or 50% off - my wife thinks that it is 50%.

In addition to the ends being leather-covered, it looks like the inside backs are leather-covered.  The owner told us the manufacturer like it was someone well-known, but we don't remember it.


----------



## dmorea (Jan 5, 2012)

Great Find ! Thanks for posting, I will be checking it out too next time I am in the area


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 5, 2012)

Excellent find - that 2-sided piece is beautiful!  I also like the look of that chandelier in the foreground of your last pic.

Eventually when Don retires we'll be building in the area and a copy of your post just went into the Likes/Dislikes folder.  Thanks!


----------



## jme (Jan 13, 2012)

*location*

Furniture Solutions 
151 Arrow Rd  
couple blocks from Hwy 278

link to map

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=furni...on+Head+Island,+South+Carolina+29928&t=h&z=17


----------



## Jan&Ern (Jan 22, 2012)

*Thanks*

I've driven past this every time I've been on vacation in HHI and have not stopped. Thanks for posting this since this is just the kind of place you'd love to snoop around in on a non-beach day! Looks like they have some fabulous items. How were the other consignment shops? I've always wanted to check them out and vowed to do it last fall but, alas, did not. We'll be back on HHI in October and will put renewed effort into a consignment shop day if it's worth it.


----------



## Ubil (Jan 22, 2012)

*Hilton Head Consignment Shops*

These are the shops that we can remember.

Here's a map of some of the consignment stores:




Furniture Solutions 151 is behind My Sister's Closet.

Encore is behind The Backyard (which wasn't as good this time as a year ago.)  There's also a used bookstore a couple of doors down in the same little shopping center.

Down Arrow Road are Annie's Attic (142 Arrow Road) and Classic Consignments (122 Arrow Road).  Both of these have nice furniture.  We found a small buffet that we were looking for at Annie's Attic (and fit it in our CR-V).

Farther down Arrow Road is Bargains and Treasures - give it a miss.  There is another Bargains and Treasures in Bluffton that we didn't think was any better.

At 4375 Bluffton Parkway is The Vintage Market.  There was another store at the same place, both interesting.

There are others.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 22, 2012)

Too much fun!  I wish I knew this in November!  My husband is glad I didn't!


----------



## Ubil (Jan 22, 2012)

I bet your husband would like Furniture Solutions 151.  I did.  Usually I go golfing when my wife shops, but I was glad I was with her when we found that.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 22, 2012)

Ubil, it's the money I drop in shops like this that bothers him.  He would like looking at stuff but not all day.  I'm a shopper!


----------

